# Squirrels digging up seedlings on reno...



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Been having a super frustrating problem with squirrels digging up holes along with seedlings in my reno.

They've also taken out most of my plug pots and trays so planted new ones indoors.

Tried using a spray (smells like black pepper) I bought but doesnt seem to be working too well...

Any other suggestions?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is this bucket idea.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4605


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Pellet gun.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I have a ton of squirrels that spend a lot of time digging in my backyard. Anytime I put down any soil to level or overseed they dig like crazy in the fresh soil and in a lot of areas I end up with bare areas that the seed never had a chance to germinate. It's frustrating. I'm planning on renovating the backyard next fall and I'm seriously considering using germination blankets for the edges where they do the most damage. I would never harm a squirrel because he digs in my yard so I'm left trying to find other solutions. Sorry I know this isn't much help but just figured I'd let you know your not alone in having to deal with this problem.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Redland1 said:


> Pellet gun.


A squirrel stew is excellent this time of year.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm having trouble with squirrels and chipmunks digging too.

I've considered one of these but fear I would be blasting my neighbour's toddlers all day! :lol:


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

As frustrating as the situation is, I don't think I could ever bring myself to kill any of the little rascals.

Even when they were chewing their way into our roof I bought a "humane" trap and relocated about a dozen of them but there's just way too many.

I'll just have to start more pots and reseed any areas affected.

I'm gonna suggest the orbit sprinkler to the wife as a joke just to see her reaction :lol: 
She already thinks I'm insane and is doubting if I know what I'm doing, especially with KBG taking its sweet time!


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Have you considered changing their diet by feeding them, at least until the grass is stronger? I would also put out water for them to drink. They may be going after your seedlings for their water content.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Squirrel is actually quite tasty...


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

I mentioned this in another thread but Contrac Blox are extremely effective although slower than other methods. Although we didn't not put Contrac Blox our for chipmunks per se, the chipmunk population went from "insane" to sparse within 1-2 months of setting the bait.

If the trap entrance hole is large enough I would imagine squirrels would feed on it too. This may not be practical if you need immediate relief, but I think it's a good long term solution.


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Miggity said:


> Have you considered changing their diet by feeding them, at least until the grass is stronger? I would also put out water for them to drink. They may be going after your seedlings for their water content.


I will try put a bowl of water out for them later today. Thanks for the suggestion.



Mozart said:


> I mentioned this in another thread but Contrac Blox are extremely effective although slower than other methods.


Thanks for the info but I really want to avoid causing any real damage to them. Poisoning them seems a bit drastic in my situation...


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm no squirrel expert but I think digging is just in their DNA. If you provide food they might just bury it in your yard anyway. Have a heart traps sound like your best bet, if you don't mind relocating them.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Mozart said:


> I'm no squirrel expert but I think digging is just in their DNA. If you provide food they might just bury it in your yard anyway. Have a heart traps sound like your best bet, if you don't mind relocating them.


I would do this if you don't want to kill them. Make sure it is many miles away and preferably on the other side of a river...


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Mozart said:


> I'm no squirrel expert but I think digging is just in their DNA. If you provide food they might just bury it in your yard anyway. Have a heart traps sound like your best bet, if you don't mind relocating them.


I have the havahart traps but after relocating a bunch of them, it seemed to have no effect on their population so I gave up. There's just too many in the area.

I relocated them 15 minutes away, over a river. I read someone who relocated dozens of them, paint marking each one to see if they'd return. They had ones returning from over 10k away!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Put lots of acorns and seeds in a neighbor's yard. Maybe they'll go there instead.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Grab a case of beer, a flashlight and a chair and sit outside all night waiting for them!

I had a squirrel dig last week. Fortunately is was just one occasion.......now that I have jinxed myself I'm going to take my advice from above.


----------



## maynardGkeynes (May 23, 2017)

I have a question -- are they planting nuts, or digging up ones they buried before? Sarah Silverman, the comedian, says that squirrels can't remember where they plant 97% of their nuts, which is why we have trees. I believe that, because they seem like the stupidest creatures on earth, whose sole missions in life are to dig up lawns, get squashed by cars, and reproduce.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

maynardGkeynes said:


> I have a question -- are they planting nuts, or digging up ones they buried before? Sarah Silverman, the comedian, says that squirrels can't remember where they plant 97% of their nuts, which is why we have trees. I believe that, because they seem like the stupidest creatures on earth, whose sole missions in life are to dig up lawns, get squashed by cars, and reproduce.


Kind of sounds like us....dig up our perfectly good lawn, plant new grass, wonder why we planted KBG when the pout phase happens and reproduce.


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Harts, I'll do the beer part... Forget the rest! :lol:

Maynard, they really are extremely stupid creatures... 
There are no nuts in sight... However they're still all over my property digging.. yet walk literally 2 minutes up the road and there are three MASSIVE oaks dropping hundreds of acorns and I've never seen a single squirrel in that area and I walk by there everyday.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

I had squirrels get into our flower box on the deck and for some reason bit the flowers off of our gerbera daisies. Just when I contemplated drastic measures, a family of hawks moved in and attempt to eat the squirrels daily. Karma is something else!


----------

